# Dealing with low-self esteem\depression



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

When my DP started, it also seems that I developed really nasty depression\low self esteem problems. I can't go anywhere without thinking I'm being judged, even in my own house I constantly over analyze my self and obsess over my flaws.. Does anyone else deal with similar stuff? It's gotten so bad that it prevents me from trying to be social and get out in the world.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I hear ya..I've been dealing with this same stuff for a long time now..I can totally identify with ya


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Totally. In fact, it's probably a bigger issue than the "DP". Im doing pretty well right now though.

Try to start asserting yourself more


----------

